# Entourage bandwidth consumption



## cdooer (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello. We have MAC clients using Entourage to access our Exchange 2003 server across a wide area network. There are around 20 MAC's, and they can completely consume the entire 4Mb of bandwidth all by themselves, presumably when Entourage gets updates from the Exchange server. We know this because the sniffer/netflow application shows the MAC clients hitting the Exchange server on port 80, which Entourage uses. Is there anyway to limit what Entourage "grabs" from the Exchange server so they don't saturate the line?

Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you sure it's not the server sending out? Either way, it seems like something that you'll have to ask Microsoft about configuring Entourage, as I have no idea on how to limit bandwidth. But this really is a pain.


----------

